# Super-specific recommendation request!



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

Hello! I have an extremely specific request for suggestions lol, so I don't know how many I might get! But I have been interested to see if there are any other works with this specific sound so here goes!

I am a huge Mahler fan, and at the end of both his second and eighth symphonies, he does something that I absolutely love. Basically, there is the preceding section of rather dramatic and animated music, and then everything dies down and goes almost completely silent. Then the chorus enters, almost inaudibly at first, and gradually builds up momentum. For whatever reason, I absolutely adore the way that this effect comes across, and I would love to find some choral pieces by other composers that follow a similar structure or achieve a similar sound. I can't seem to recall any off the top of my head. Thanks a bunch in advance!


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Check out the bits before also


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Holst's Neptune is an interesting but no less enjoyable variant - the choir at the end gets quieter, not because they are singing sotto voce, but because Holst said to shut the door slowly on them when recording in order to get a receding 'fade' effect. Live, I assume the choir would have to be offstage in order to achieve similar results.


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

Awesome thanks for the suggestion, exactly the kind of thing I was looking for!


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

A minor footnote contribution here: In the very last bars of the finish of Scriabin's "Prometheus - poem of fire," the composer throws in a full chorus! It is marked 'ad libitum' in the score, an extra gloss which may be added, but without which no musical content is missing.

If you wish to sit through the full twenty-odd minutes of this famously 'exotic,' eccentric and exuberant piece, the chorus in the last few measures is a definite dramatic kick.


----------

